# Unknown language: Soz? Sos?



## Luna_in_the_Sun

My parents chose my name to fit both of their heritages. My mother is an Ethiopian Jew and my father is an Ethiopian Muslim. To my dad, my name means 'maiden of dawn', but my mom won't tell me what my name means to her - she just starts laughing. I think that 'it' means little, or girl (an affectionate ending?) but I have no idea what 'Soz' might mean. Any ideas?


----------



## MaNitma

Is it pronounced like it is written?
If so, no apparent Hebrew meaning pops to my head...

Maybe someone else will have an idea.


----------



## RaLo18

Is it pronounced _sus_ (as in _Dr. Seuss_)?
If it is, it's the Hebrew word for horse (nice name by the way).

If it's pronounced as it's written, I can't think of such word in Hebrew.


----------



## amikama

If your mother is an Ethiopian Jew, it's probably Amharic or one of the other Ethiopian languages. 

I'm going to move this thread to the Other Languages forum, maybe you'll get more answers there.


----------



## Luna_in_the_Sun

It is pronounced with more of an 'u' sound than 'o'... She named me 'little horse'?! I think I'll just tell people the Hararian meaning...


----------

